# Cute hedgehog video



## Stumpy (Jul 17, 2011)

here's one of the cutest hedgie vids i've seen. Everyone is licking stuff!


----------



## sublunary (Jan 21, 2012)

Is this a wrong link or a joke I don't understand?


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

There is a man skipping along!


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 17, 2011)

wow! sorry about that. that was the wrong one (but it is kinda funny tho here's the right one.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

OH! That is adorable. I love the boxing shorts, dress shirt and headband! Very cute!! (no, just kidding. That was a bit disturbing.) But the baby hedgies are to die for!! OMG! I had to watch it twice!


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 17, 2011)

I know! I usually watch hog vids once or twice at most but this one is the cutest one I've seen so I keep hitting replay. So many cute tongues


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Rainy said:


> OH! That is adorable. I love the boxing shorts, dress shirt and headband! Very cute!! (no, just kidding. That was a bit disturbing.)


HAHAHA :lol:



Stumpy said:


> wow! sorry about that. that was the wrong one (but it is kinda funny tho here's the right one.


It was so cute! All those pintos


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Haha I love how each and every one of those babies was just licking and licking and annointing :lol: so cute!


----------

